# 44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours: Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2012



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours: Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2012 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours: Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2012


----------



## Caun (3. Juli 2012)

Nur die 670er ??? 
- Asus GTX 670 Direct Cu II TOP (DC2T)
- Zotac Geforce GTX 670 AMP!
- Gainward Geforce GTX 670 Phantom
- Palit Geforce GTX 670 Jetstream

wo ist denn die N670gtx PE ??? dachte die sollte auch in der nächsten PCGH erscheinen  oder extra nicht aufgelistet um die Platzierung von ihr nicht zuzeigen ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2012)

Leider sind auch wir abhängig davon, wann welche Produkte verfügbar sind. Die 670 PE konnten wir nur im Rahmen der Grafik-Startseite testen, die Marktübersicht war schon beim Drucker, als die PE bei uns ankam.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2012)

Ach Mist, gerade die PE von MSI stand bei mir hoch im Kurs. Dann muss ich mich eben auf einen anderen Test beziehen.
Ansonsten kommt dieser GPU-Test genau richtig.

Vielleicht macht ja xTc nen Test, dann würds passen.^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

Messwerte zur PE finden sich dennoch im Heft, nur eben nicht in der MÜ.


----------



## Pixy (3. Juli 2012)

Wie schaut es mit der MSI N680GTX Lightning aus?

Diese befindet sich leider nicht mit im Test.
Will demnächst mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und diese Karte steht hoch im Kurs bei mir.

Verdammt, lohnt sich die Zeitschrift für mich wieder nicht.
Dabei ist die Karte ganz neu und müsste perfekt mit rein passen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2012)

Siehe Carsten oben. Die Lightning haben wir mittlerweile auch bekommen, aber die ist komplett gar nicht in der 08 enthalten (im Gegensatz zur Power Edtion). N670GTX Power Edition, N680GTX Lightning, GTX 680 Phantom 4GB, Evga GTX 670 FTW, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X, PoV GTX 680 Beast ... all das gibt's in der kommenden 09. :-.)

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2012)

Ganz neu bedeutet meist "zu spät für's Heft" - leider. Wenn die PCGH am 4ten Juli im Laden steht, war in der KW25 bereits Abgabe.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2012)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen, das die DC2 unter Last ~0,9 Sone hat, während die PE (durch surren) bis 2,8 gehen kann?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2012)

Exakt. Wobei die MSI noch viel Luft nach unten hat (manuell). MSI schiebt übrigens gerne neue BIOS-Versionen nach, also vielleicht tut sich da nch etwas.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2012)

Außerdem hat die MSI bessere Temp-Werte. Ist schon ein "heißes" Stück Hardware.


----------



## Pixy (3. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Siehe Carsten oben. Die Lightning haben wir mittlerweile auch bekommen, aber die ist komplett gar nicht in der 08 enthalten (im Gegensatz zur Power Edtion). N670GTX Power Edition, N680GTX Lightning, GTX 680 Phantom 4GB, Evga GTX 670 FTW, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X, PoV GTX 680 Beast ... all das gibt's in der kommenden 09. :-.)
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das klingt sehr gut. 
Zwar wird die MSI im kommenden Heft 09 dabei sein, allerdings habe ich dort dann nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Es sei denn, ich kaufe mir 08, sehr schlau wie Ihr das Handhabt.




> Ganz neu bedeutet meist "zu spät für's Heft" - leider. Wenn die PCGH am  4ten Juli im Laden steht, war in der KW25 bereits Abgabe.


Das Stimmt natürlich, hätte aber auch sein können, da Ihr ja PCGH seid, dass Ihr die Karte schon lange habt/hattet.

Wichtig bei der MSI N680GTX Lightning ist, dass sie mit einer ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 verglichen wird in Sachen Leistung, aber was mir wichtiger ist im Verbrauch und in der Lautstärke.
Wenn dass so kommt, kaufe ich auch gerne beide Hefte.


----------



## Caun (3. Juli 2012)

Ok wenn die n670gtx pe trotzdem ins Heft kommt ist ja alles in Ordnung   bloß blöde das Blättern zum vergleichen


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ne Review falls es interessiert.

MSI GTX 670 Power Edition Twin Frozr IV 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Caun (3. Juli 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hier mal ne Review falls es interessiert.
> 
> MSI GTX 670 Power Edition Twin Frozr IV 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


 
Das ist doch schon betagter ^^
wobei ich allerdings lieber den pcgh test abwarte, da mir die Test hier besser gefallen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut.
> Zwar wird die MSI im kommenden Heft 09 dabei sein, allerdings habe ich dort dann nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
> Es sei denn, ich kaufe mir 08, sehr schlau wie Ihr das Handhabt.



Um ehrlich zu sein: Wir haben's auch lieber, wenn in einem großen Round-up alles Wichtige drin ist ...



Pixy schrieb:


> Das Stimmt natürlich, hätte aber auch sein können, da Ihr ja PCGH seid, dass Ihr die Karte schon lange habt/hattet.
> 
> Wichtig bei der MSI N680GTX Lightning ist, dass sie mit einer ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 verglichen wird in Sachen Leistung, aber was mir wichtiger ist im Verbrauch und in der Lautstärke.
> Wenn dass so kommt, kaufe ich auch gerne beide Hefte.


 
... aber oft erhalten wir die Samples eben erst, wenn die deutschen Pressestellen der Hersteller welche bekommen. Übersee und speziell Asien hat immer einen zeitlichen Vorteil.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## smoke1989 (4. Juli 2012)

Die Lightning habt ihr doch mittlerweile bestimmt getestet, könntet ihr vielleicht kurz schreiben wie laut (sone) die Karte unter Last ist?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

Das nicht (noch nicht gemessen), aber eine wichtige Info betrifft das BIOS: Die ausgelieferten Lightnings brüllen unnötig laut, ein neues BIOS von der MSI-Website senkt das Geräuschniveau auf ein gutes.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. Juli 2012)

Kann man die PCGH-Ausgaben eigentlich auch als Österreicher abonnieren und nach Hause geliefert bekommen?
Würde mich nämlich interessieren...
Vorallem diese Kommende (August 2012) scheint mir recht vielversprechend zu werden...Danke für die Info!


----------



## ssgtocb (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Ich finde in der aktuellen pcgh keine benchmarkwerte von den getesteten karten, nur allgemeine referenztabellen wie im leistungsindex. Ich würde halt gerne wissen wieviele fps zb. die 680 amp von zotac in bf3 erreicht....usw.
Lg
Ps. Abo nach Österreich funktioniert erstklassig, hab ich auch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juli 2012)

Ahoi,

die unzähligen Einzelwerte mit minimalen Unterschieden mussten wir leider aus Platzgründen weglassen. Schau mal, das ist aus der PCGH 07/2012:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## ssgtocb (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
 Mast und Schottbruch, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Gary94 (11. Juli 2012)

andere Frage: Wo bekomm ich den die PCGH in Österreich? Gibts die im Handel? Weiß das wer?


----------



## Ritz186 (11. Juli 2012)

Hey *PCGH_Raff*

kommt in der nächste ausgabe eine neue auflistung wie oben(mit den neuen grafikkarten)????????damit man sieht welche grafikkarte am meisten fps bei battlefield 3 liefert...

mfg


----------

